
Medicine in Early Buddhism - diodorus
http://pennpress.typepad.com/pennpresslog/2016/04/buddhist-medicine.html
======
TheMagician0
As mentioned in the article, it's great to see that the teaching of Buddhism
is becoming increasingly of interest in the western culture. One thing that
was not mentioned is the parallel between Buddhist medicine and acupuncture.
Upon researching I found some relevant information on [acupuncture being used
as an art of healing and surgery in Vedic
literatures]([http://www.bhupendratechniques.com/Research/Theories/IndianO...](http://www.bhupendratechniques.com/Research/Theories/IndianOrigin#The_Role_of_Buddhism_in_the_Spread_of_Acupuncture_and_the_Martial_Arts)).

~~~
wefarrell
My last vipassana retreat I met a doctor of Chinese medicine who became a
doctor because of his vipassana background. I expressed an interest in
acupuncture and he told me that I didn't necessarily need it because
acupuncture and vipassana both produce the same end; a free flow of energy
through the bodily channels.

